# RIP; Mr 'Three Peaks CX'



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Jan 2020)

John died on 25th December

https://yorkshirecyclocross.com/2019/12/27/john-rawnsley-ycca-president/

https://www.thetelegraphandargus.co...2QNpdNJjCAamArt4VkUq98uGmQVOf3qrsgRaoEzc2hIbg


Personally I only knew him slightly, but used to (mainly) speak to him at the Bingley Harriers organised '_Harriers v Cyclists', _he always had time to talk

That's 2 well-renown CX men died recently; the other being Peter Milsom, of 'Calder Clarion'
Peter was the Chairman of the 'Yorkshire Cyclo-Cross Association'


----------



## Rocky (4 Jan 2020)

RIP John. He was a lovely man. He also organised the Yorkshire Dales Triathlon - I did four races in the mid-80s and early-90s. He was friendly, supportive and always had time for a chat. I’ll miss him.


----------

